# Extract number from cell containing text



## mikebrewer (Dec 16, 2022)

From a previous post ( Extract number with decimal from a text cell ) I got the answer I was looking for as follows:
=LOOKUP(10^8,--MID($AG$6,MIN(FIND({0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9},$AG$6&"0123456789")),{1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8}))
I then extended this formula to get my the answer I required as follows:
=LOOKUP(10^8,--MID($AG$6,MIN(FIND({0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9},$AG$6&"0123456789")),{1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8}))*AA7

However I would like to refine my result by using the ROUND function to obtain my answer to two decimal places and I can't work out how to do this. I'd be grateful for ay assistance, thank you.


----------



## Sufiyan97 (Dec 16, 2022)

Try


```
=ROUND(LOOKUP(10^8,--MID($AG$6,MIN(FIND({0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9},$AG$6&"0123456789")),{1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8}))*AA7,2)
```


----------



## mikebrewer (Dec 16, 2022)

Sufiyan97 said:


> Try
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thanks very much, not sure how I missed that!


----------



## Sufiyan97 (Dec 16, 2022)

You're welcome.


----------



## etaf (Dec 16, 2022)

opps - answered , just as i posted, not sure why - it usually flags up
ignore

i assume
round(formula,2) does not work
=round((LOOKUP(10^8,--MID($AG$6,MIN(FIND({0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9},$AG$6&"0123456789")),{1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8}))*AA7),2)


----------

